# Prayers for a young lady



## Core Lokt (Mar 13, 2013)

I got this from another forum and thought I'd share it here.

Prayers needed 
Prayers needed for a local girl. Jessica graduated with my sons and went on to the same college. Couple years ago she was diagnosed with Addison's disease. This past weekend her mother found her in her bedroom unconscious. The ambulance arrived and resuscitated her. Not sure how long she was without blood flow. The leg deal is because of circulation and her kidneys are not functioning. Heard she had come to and was taken off the respirator. Not sure about brain damage, have kinda heard both ways.

I have copied the latest 2 e-mails that have come from her fathers office.

Re: Jessica Powell



To let each of you know the latest update of Jessica’s medical status: 



As you know, Jessica’s Addison’s has caused a medical emergency. As a part of this recent emergency, her circulation has been compromised which requires the amputation of both of her legs above the knee. She will also require dialysis, hopefully for the short term, while the toxins are removed from her system. 



All of your thoughts and prayers are very much appreciated, and we are certainly passing them along as we receive your calls. As you can imagine, the family is focused on Jessica’s recovery, and as much as they would love to hear from you, they are unable to answer all of your calls and emails. You may send emails or pass on your well wishes through the office. You can either email or call at the contacts below and we will make sure they receive them.



Got this this morning

Last night we received the surgery update. There were no complications and the surgery went as originally planned. Jessica was going to be returned to her room and then they would begin the dialysis. 



Jessica and her family will need our continued prayers and support.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 13, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 14, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## speedcop (Mar 14, 2013)

Always sad to hear a young person already in dire straights. Our prayers for all


----------



## Sargent (Mar 14, 2013)

sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 15, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fredw (Mar 15, 2013)

Prayers for Jessica sent.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 15, 2013)

My Prayers are also being sent for Jessica's recovery and for her entire family.


----------



## CAL90 (Mar 18, 2013)

prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Mar 25, 2013)

Prayers lifted.


----------



## PastorRay (Mar 26, 2013)

prayers and love


----------



## turk2di (Apr 28, 2013)

Hope all is progressing well!


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't have any updates on Jessica. Please continue to pray for her and her family. If she has passed, Lord be with them.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 30, 2013)

Core Lokt said:


> I don't have any updates on Jessica. Please continue to pray for her and her family. If she has passed, Lord be with them.




Doesn't appear to have passed and seems to be making progress on the road to recovery.  Will keep Jessica and her family and friends in my prayers.


----------

